# Mission XV KRMA



## Marnu (9/10/18)

Hi there guys, who has stock or is planning on bringing in the Mission XV KRMA?

 https://www.missionxv.com/the-krma-rda/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/18)

Only Throat Punch brought them in as far as I know. But they are sold out. Maybe send Jake a PM and see if he is bringing in anymore!
https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...mission-xv-krma-22-rda?variant=12367412854901

Outstanding RDA especially for squonking!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

